# Belial. Display mini.



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello every one today i would like to share a conversion that i did for painting. I used the New Terminator box set for Dark Angels to build Master Belial. I was amused to find that most parts of the Finecast Belial model are included in the box. It was a really fun build. Check him out:

Blog post: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/03/making-your-own-belial.html





































This model will be painted by a skilled artist Karol. I can't wait to see it painted ^^
Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Some paint on and it's looking sweet ^^










Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Finally, someone else who (apparently) agrees with me that the Resin Belial is utter gash.

Must say Brovatar, I'm finding all your work truly amazing!


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Seen a few versions kicking around already but that doesn't stop this being great. Nice use of parts and its looking like a fantastic paint job. Looking forward to seeing it on the base, very interesting use of bits.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I am so happy to see this. It was my plan to make a Belial out of that box due to my dislike of the Finecast pose.

Care to share the technique you used to GS the hood? It almost looks like just a flat piece pushed down and smoothed around his head, was there a specific shape you made to help with the cowl look?

The WIP pic looks wicked too. Can't wait to see that finished.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Finally here.

Check it ^^

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/09/lord-belial-master-of-deathwing.html




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Stunning model mate, he looks awesome 

I'm not quite as sure about the background though, that blue really draws the eye away from belial. Hope he goes for a good price, i'm sure that he will :victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful and we'll done. A piece to be proud of for sure.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Gorgeous paint job.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

While I'm not a huge fan of that style of painting it is a very well executed example of it. The sword looks excellent though.


----------

